# Haga su filtro optico de cualquier color, incluso IR



## aquileslor (Abr 16, 2013)

Hoy voy a incursionar con un proyecto que no tiene nada de electrónica, pero que es casi imprescindible en ciertos circuitos electrónicos. Vamos a construir filtros para uso en instrumental de medición, como ser medidores de color, medidores de luz y hasta uno para “frenar” la luz visible y dejar pasar los rayos infrarrojos en los proyectos de sensores de los mismos. Ante todo aclaro que son filtros ópticos de banda ancha, para, por ejemplo el IR dejar pasar un amplio espectro infrarrojo, dado los varios emisores y detectores que existen. Los de color salen con una banda más estrecha como verán en el gráfico más abajo.

Primero intenté hacer uno infrarrojo, en vista de los problemas que tienen los amigos foristas para armar detectores de objetos, de nivel o proximidad por IR.
La luz de día fuerte y las lámparas incandescentes pueden bloquear los detectores de infrarrojos (y cualquier detector de luz). Por eso los detectores dedicados llevan delante un filtro infrarrojo o de color, a veces integrado al mismo como los TAO.

Los filtros infrarrojos pueden ser de vidrio o plástico y parecen negros a simple vista.
Pero analizados con un Espectrofotómetro se ve que dejan pasar la porción infrarroja de la luz y frenan la parte visible. Pero los infrarrojos del ambiente también pueden bloquear los detectores, por eso es conveniente colocar delante del filtro un pequeño tubito opaco o negro de unos 4 centímetros de largo para evitar captar la luz ambiente de lleno.
Además, como siempre se ha dicho, la luz debe ser pulsada para poder medir una frecuencia determinada y no la luz continua del ambiente.

Esos filtros pueden comprarse en Kopp (USA), Schott (Alemania) o Edmund (USA), pero son carísimos. ( Para nuestros pobres bolsillos).

Por eso he desarrollado un filtro orgánico infrarrojo sobre una base de vidrio para que pueda ser construido por cualquiera en casa y solucionarles el problema. Aclaro que en los albores de la física los filtros fueron siempre orgánicos y los medidores o comparadores de color usaban filtros orgánicos y se llamaban “filtros de gelatina “. Los fabricantes nunca hicieron pública su composición como tampoco lo dicen los que fabrican filtros de vidrio ahora.
Aclaro que es muy difícil hacer filtros por lo que hay pocas fábricas en el mundo.
En los tiempos de la fotografía en película usábamos la cola de las mismas sin exponer, como filtro IR, pero no es tan eficaz como un filtro adhoc, por lo que estoy poniendo es sus manos un desarrollo inédito que puede hacerle a algún emprendedor ganar mucho dinero. (No he visto nada publicado sobre este tema).

Acompaño una fotografía de los elementos usados y el filtro terminado.

Ver el archivo adjunto 60475

Usé un vidrio portaobjetos de microscopía porque era lo que tenía a mano. Usar cualquier pedazo de vidrio del tamaño necesario o hacerlo más grande y cortarlo luego, porque una vez hecho y seco, se puede cortar a medida con un diamante. También se podría recortar en forma redonda, para incluirlo en un tubo, por el método usado en óptica de ir “ mascando” los bordes de un pedazo de vidrio, muy despacio con un alicate hasta dejarlo redondo.
A trabajar: Poner una gota gruesa de Voligoma (así se llama en Argentina un pegamento para papeles) sobre el vidrio.

Agregar al lado una gota del mismo tamaño de tinta para rellenar cartuchos de impresoras Epson Fotográfica ( DYE) color negro. Esta tinta está hecha de anilinas y no llevan pigmentos y no pesé los componentes por que se necesita una balanza de precisión y no cualquiera la tiene, pero en la foto se pueden dar cuenta de la proporción.

Mezclar bien sobre el mismo vidrio y luego extender la preparación sobre el mismo, en capa gruesa como para que se vea negro. Una lámpara de bajo consumo no debería verse a su través y de una lámpara incandescente de 100 w apenas el hilito del filamento.
Dejar secar un par de días para que endurezca y ya se puede usar. Tener cuidado de protegerlo del agua porque es soluble. Se le puede poner otro vidrio encima para protección de la intemperie e incluso sellar los bordes con silicona.

No usar tinta pigmentada porque frena los infrarrojos. ( Esa es la tinta común de Epson, la Durabrite: no usarla). Probado con un Espectrofotómetro deja pasar alrededor de 90 % de infrarrojos y nada del visible, mientras que el mejor filtro de Kopp , que tengo, deja pasar un 80% de infrarrojos. ¡ Y tiene 8 milímetros de espesor!

Probé todos los colorantes que tenía a mano y el mejor resultó esa tinta. Creo que cualquier marca andará bien. 

Y donde la consigo. En Argentina hay muchos vendedores de la misma y cuesta unos $20 el frasco de 100 ml. En todo caso buscar en Mercado Libre, pues en todo el mundo se venden las tintas para impresoras. O algún amigo puede tenerla y nos da unas gotas.
Con una cámara fotográfica se puede probar: ponerlo delante del lente y enfocar una lámpara de filamento. Solo tiene que verse un filamento delgado o una mancha de luz. Si se ve la lámpara completa, con su vidrio, hacerlo de nuevo. (Total es fácil y ya tenemos los elementos). Si no se tiene una lámpara de filamento para hacer la prueba, usar una de automóvil de 12 V. Me imagino que cualquier electrónico tendrá a mano una fuente de 12 V.
Prueben y verán que así solucionan sus problemas.

Esta experiencia exitosa me sugirió que se podría hacer  filtros de color con ese procedimiento.
Por lo tanto me aboqué a hacer uno. Se me ocurrió hacer uno azul intenso para ver que resultaba: sobre un portaobjetos puse una gota gorda de voligoma y dos gotas de tinta color CIAN y dos gotas de color magenta. Les recuerdo que el color cian lleva dos colores: azul y verde. El color magenta también dos colores: rojo y azul. Eso porque como ya expliqué en otra oportunidad, las impresiones se hacen con tintas de los colores sustractivos. Y se llaman sustractivos por eso: se sustraen entre ellos.

Tenemos en total cuatro colores: azul+ verde+ rojo+ azul. El verde y el rojo se eliminan entre ellos y queda solamente el azul. Todo el que haya trabajado en Photoshop o Corel y cualquier programa de dibujo o fotografía entenderá esto. Por eso se llaman sustractivos. Al revés de la norma RGB, rojo, verde y azul, que se suman entre ellos.
Bueno después de secarse, quedó un regio filtro azul oscuro. 
Poniendo menos tinta, quedaría más claro. 

Adjunto una foto tomada con ese filtro de una lámpara de bajo consumo de 20 W.



También les hago ver una foto tomada con el filtro de infrarrojo anterior de la misma lámpara de bajo consumo.




Y una foto con el infrarrojo, de una lámpara de filamento de 40 W. Los reflejos son de los caireles del artefacto lumínico. Téngase en cuenta que las máquinas fotográficas digitales ven el infrarrojo como el visible. Por eso se las usa para detectar los infrarrojos del control remoto común. Y las lámparas de filamento tienen su mayor rendimiento en los IR, por eso calientan.



Acompaño los gráficos tomados con el espectrofotómetro del filtro azul. Del filtro infrarrojo no pude hacerlo porque mi espectrofotómetro tiene un fototubo de detector y no es sensible mas allá de 850 nm.



El primer gráfico me demuestra que es un filtro de azul muy intenso de 440 nm. Y un ancho de banda bastante pequeño, útil  como para usarlo en un filtro de algún instrumento ( ancho de banda medio 30 nm). No sería apto para fotografiar objetos porque al hacerlo manual no queda muy pareja la superficie y saldría la foto medio ondulada. Aunque la foto que tomé me parece bastante bien. Para hacerlo parejo habría que usar una torneta como las usadas para cubrir de laca fotosensible los PCB. Yo tengo hecha una con un viejo tocadiscos de 78 rpm al cual le pegué sobre el plato una lata de dulce de membrillo de las redondas para que no salpique.



El segundo gráfico( separé dos partes del gráfico completo porque es muy largo) es de la parte cercana infrarrojo. Aquí me da un pico aceptable bastante intenso a partir de los 700 nm. Como entre los 510 y los 650 nm queda solo una pequeña base, común en todos los filtros de vidrio, me alegró sobremanera porque tenía el convencimiento de que aparecería el rojo de  620-640 que está en la tinta y pensaba que sería difícil que saliera un filtro bueno. Pero no. No aparece este rojo. El infrarrojo de más de 700 no los ve el ojo humano, pero los fototransistores y fotodiodos si lo verían. Pero esto es común en todos los filtros: siempre hay dos o más longitudes de onda en los mismos. Por eso se usan dos filtros o  más que se compensen,  para hacer un filtro para mediciones.

Por eso salió bien la foto de la lámpara de bajo consumo: no tiene infrarrojos.
Y la segunda foto de la de bajo consumo con el filtro infrarrojo lo demuestra: la pequeña imagen que se ve es debida a los filamentos de los extremos de la lámpara.
Les añado que en los aparatos de colorimetría que construía les ponía un filtro opaco a los infrarrojos para evitar que la medición se viera engañada por el infrarrojo, pues los detectores de silicio ven demasiado bien los infrarrojos. Por eso ahora uso como fuente de luz los LEDs, que no tienen infrarrojos, salvo los de esta longitud de onda. 

Bueno. Los dejo con la inquietud de la construcción de cualquier filtro pues deduje con esto que se pueden hacer filtros de cualquier color en forma casera, cosa que hasta ahora no he visto publicado. Y por qué no, habilitar a los compañeros foristas a emprender algún trabajo negociable en el mercado. Ojalá yo hubiera tenido esta información en mis primeros días de fabricar colorímetros.

Si tienen alguna consulta háganla que la contestaré con la mayor diligencia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2013)

¡Gracias por el aporte!

Arreglé un poquito el formato del mensaje, etiquetando adecuadamente las imágenes. Espero no haberme equivocado. Cualquier cosa avisas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 16, 2013)

Bastante interesante, y justo ahora estaba trabajando con infrarrojos, seria bueno que encontrase un cartucho para probar.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 16, 2013)

hola .... mi querido amigo... usted no sabe la imensa alegria que me dio al leer su post..... yo ando con el tema de los laser.... y justamente tengo muchos problemas para conseguir los dichosos filtros ..... y bueno aqui estoy ...aprendiendo..... y ami me interesa mucho este tema




 aqui para usted un ejemplo de como uso esos filtros ..... vamos aleer lo suyo con profundidad... y despues le planteo mi inquietud .... desde ya muchisimas gracias por semejante aporte.... muy util para mi....


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 17, 2013)

Cuenca, gracias por arreglar mi trabajo. Quedó como yo lo quería, pero tadavía no doy pié con bola con el sistema de Foros de electrónica. El último trabajo que envié, lo tuvo que arreglar Fogo. En cambio, en Neo Teo, es mas intruitivo. ¿Porque no cambian el sistema de poner la URL, sino subiendo directamente la imágen? Tengo otro aporte para enviar pero me frustran con el sistema de los dibujos. Chau, gracias.
A loco de la fonola., Con mucho gusto te daré mis opiniones sobre tu trabajo. Explicalo bien y lo haremos. Una pregunta, a parte de que te gustó, ¿el dasarrollo está bien claro? Por si tendría que aclarar algo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2013)

Gracias por la sugerencia, veré la página que mencionas, siempre es buena la realimentación para mejorar.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 17, 2013)

hola mi querido amigo aquileslor ....... sip.... quedese tranquilo que lei todo y lo entendi..... esta redactado de manera que se entiende con los terminos tecnicos justos (soy perito mercantil no tecnico ) y se entendio todo.... al menos yo.... bueno como vera en mi proyecto me encuentro con el inconveniente de los filtros dicroicos para los laser como lo puede ver aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/782714/.......... tenia un solo cristal con filtro para sumar el azul con el verde pero ya no consigo mas de esa longitud de onda..... de los demas si tengo varios porque son mas facil de conseguir.. el otro inconveniente es que son muy pequeños y cuesta muchisimo centrar el has pues son casi del mismo tamaño que el has ..  si nesesita mas informacion y la puedo suministrar pidala nomas pues todo se interesan sobre el tema de los efectos ... y como usted sabra lo mio lleva de todo un poco optica ., mecanica., electronica., y programacion... quedo ala espera de su inquietud amigo..... juan


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 18, 2013)

No sé en realidad o no comprendo lo que estás haciendo. Los filtros dicroicos, como su nombre lo indica, tienen dos colores: uno por trasmisión y el complementario por reflexión. Pero no pueden "producir" esos colores. Se los debe excitar con luz de esos colores o blanca para que uno pase y otro se refleje, aunque generalmente reflejan la luz blanca y dejan pasar la de su color, según su construcción. No estoy en mi laboratorio, pero me fijaré alli de lo que tengo para probar. ¿ Quieres modificar la longitud de onda de un laser ? Aclarame porque de los efectos que tratan sé muy poco porque nunca me ocupè de ello. No pude leer toda la información,del link que me mandaste, pero la voy a ir leyendo a ver si me ubico en lo que hacen. De todas maneras el color del laser no se puede cambiar por su forma de construcción.
Para espejos de primera superficie fijate en una óptica que haga lentes espejados. Yo conseguí así hace mucho tiempo que me hicieran espejos cóncavos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 18, 2013)

Buenas mi amigo, veo que lo he dejado confundido .. le voy despejando dudas... primero  no quiero cambiar la longitud de onda de ningún laser... segundo logro sumar el rojo pero no los anteriores o sea verde y azul, tercero  entiendo de que no se puede cambiar la longitud de onda de un laser por ser el haz coherente y monocromático, lo que necesito hacer es juntar esa longitudes de honda en un solo haz-color o combinarlas para crear los 7 colores, de hecho ya lo hice pero no poseo mas filtros para sumarles laser y aumentar su potencia o sea tres azules, dos verdes, cinco rojos ¿ se entendió?, si no pregunte mi amigo que éste tema es muy interesante , pongo un video para que veas y entiendas un poco


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 18, 2013)

Para que me habré metido con vos... Me la paso viendo videos de laser.... El primer video desapareció y se sustituyó con otro y no logro volver al primero, el de los espejos. A propísito, el del laser azul llevado a 1 W , que bárbaro. ¿Cuanto durará el diodo? Quería repetir ese video porque lo pasa muy rápido y quería hacer unas capturas de imágenes del conjunto y los espejos para ver la posición, porque me parece que no usa ningún filtro, solo espejos. Haría un dibujo sobre un plano y vería el trayecto de los rayos. Bueno ,me estoy metiendo en algo que ni pensaba.



Bueno, salí del foro, volví a entrar y estaba el video original. Ya saqué unas capturas. La semana que viene las imprimo y en el lab veré de simular todo. Chau.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 18, 2013)

como amda mi amigo... me alegro mucho..sinceramente... y bueno la verdad es apacionante el tema y no solo se usa un laser en espectaculo sino que tambien se puede usar en interferometria  o tambien en holografia.... (hice algunos intentos de las dos cosas ) pero para investigar nada mas (de curioso) y.... sip el laser azul lo aguanta perfectamente porque es de esa potencia.... tiene refrigeracion.... y hay semiconductores mas potentes.. bueno aca esta mi rgb.. y ese es el unico lente dicroico que tengo lo saque de la unica lectora y grabadora de blu-ray que consegui .yo tenia comprados los modulos estos de laser pero quiero agregar azul pues tengo el laser que saque de la grabadora antes mencionada aqui dos fotos de mi modulo rgbVer el archivo adjunto 89470 otra mas Ver el archivo adjunto 89472 otra vista Ver el archivo adjunto 89473 y aqui como me quedan los 7 colores Ver el archivo adjunto 89469


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 19, 2013)

Bueno loco.... Y, los colores lo tornan loco a cualquiera que se meta en ello. Hice un esquema que voy a ver si lo puedo subir. Me parece que estamos confundiendo los términos. Vos me hablás de filtros dicroicos y lo que veo en tus fotos no lo son, son semiespejos dicroicos(claro que tendría que verlos bien "en persona" pero por lo que veo, que son tranparentes, son lo que llamamos en óptica, "semiespejos". Lo que pasa que antiguamente se hacían espejando con plata, luego con aluminio ý oro al vacío. Pero ahora se hacen con el mismo principio de los filtros dicroicos. Espejando con fluoruro de magnesio, aluminio, plata, oro, pero como sales.
Con la misma técnica que se hace un transistor o CI. Pensá que el silicio usado es arena. La purifican y listo.
En la captura de ese mezclador de colores me tiene mal ese espejo que marco en la captura. No está inclinado como se debería con las leyes de la óptica. Se me hace que es un prisma.
¿Podría ser?
Nunca incursioné con los lasers por la dificultad de conseguirlos y baratos. Pero he hecho trabajos con RGB con LEDs. Incluso hay un trabajo mío publicado.
Acompaño, si puedo el esquema que hice.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 20, 2013)

querido amigo aquileslor.. usted no se imagina la alegria que es para mi encontrarme con alguien para desarrollar este tema..... y la verdad... que para mi usted que por lo que leo.... le apaciona la optica...empieze a buscar los modulos desechados por mal funcionamiento que muchos talleres tiran (me los regalaron a todos ) y al menos con unos $30 o $40.se arma de un laser de unos 200mw o 250mw rojo ( que hasta queman ) y le digo que un laser verde y azul-violeta de 50mw esta serca de los $150 (modulo completo cada uno) ..si quiere mas datos pidamelos nomas... bueno el tema que me vuelve loco.... sip.... ya probe con vidio de plaquetas y tambien con espejos de primera superficie ( los desarmes de fotocopiadoras tienen espejos de primera superficie ) ¡¡¡¡¡ me lo regalaron!!!! .. la cosa es que no se "funden los colores" me da los tres haz separados (por color claro ) aunque esten en una misma linea .. yo me inclino a pensar de que se usan los cristales dicroicos semi espejados.....y aqui mi teoria (es lo poco que entendi le lo que he leido sobre optica puedo estar..... muy pero muy equivocado ) vallamos al principio del funcionamiento del laser como se sabe y es para todos los tipos de laser la luz emitida tiene la cualidad de ser coerente esto es que no se dispersa en cualqier sentido., sino que en su cavidad resonante le da una direccion y esa se mantiene el foton sige su trayecto hasta que pierde luminosidad... lo otro a tener en cuenta es que son monocromaticos o sea de un solo color.... y los fotones generados asi no se les puede cambiar el color..... bien lo voy explicar de manera grafica 



como ve aqui tenemos que el cristal esta a 45 grados y los laser forman un angulo de 90 grados al ser asi tenemos el principio de difraccion y reflexcion de la luz sobre una superficie ( vidrio del cristal) .... ahora como usted bien dijo anteriormente esta formado por dos filtros el de trasmicion supogamos que esta en la longitud de onda del color verde 532nm al emitir lo atraviesa y el segundo filtro o sea la otra cara es por reflexion y supongamos que es su longitud de onda de 405 nm o sea azul.... o sea tenemos en un punto exacto de esa superficie un haz que lo atraviesa (verde) y un haz que rebota (aul) bien en realidada los colores no se mezclan y de alli mi teoria de que es lo que sucede.. es que los fotones tanto azul como verde entran en cadena en un mismo haz y nuestro ojo no puede distinguir la diferencia (como es logico nadie puede ver un foton pero si la luz que emiten) tenemos la sensacion de que es un color unico (cian) en este caso  ( disculpen eldibujo que hice en paint)..... viendo lo otro ....mi cristal que suma el verde y el azul-violeta lo saque de un modulo de gravadora de blu-ray y no tiene prisma poque originalmente va colocado de manera de 45 grados yes por eso que mi montaje es a 45 grados... si lo nota y aqui una foto mas grande  se nota el tratamiento dicroico del vidrio y en cuanto a su duda es tambien un cristal pues es con forma de cubo y tiene el dicroico a 45 grados dentro de el.. bueno espero a ver puesto mi punto de vista sobre esto..juan


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola, permiso para abordar ... con el respeto que me merece la gente que obtiene buenos resultados. 
Primero que nada quisiera comentar algo sobre los conceptos mencionados: coherencia y monocromaticidad de la luz laser, y también dar mi parecer sobre la mezcla de colores. 



locodelafonola dijo:


> para todos los tipos de laser la luz emitida tiene la cualidad de ser coerente esto es que no se dispersa en cualqier sentido., sino que en su cavidad resonante le da una direccion y esa se mantiene el foton sige su trayecto hasta que pierde


La propiedad que se describe es la *colimación*. 
La *coherencia* es la propiedad del haz de luz, de tener todos los fotones oscilando en fase tanto en el tiempo como en el espacio. 
A  medida que el haz de luz laser va viajando dentro de la cavidad, va estimulando a cada átomo del medio activo a emitir su energía en forma de fotón, pero de modo que *se le sume en fase*. 
La estimulación tiene lugar en la medida que los fotones tienen la misma frecuencia y longitud de onda, y por lo tanto entran en "resonancia" con el haz. 
El resultado es que todos los fotones interfieren *constructivamente* entre sí, lo que da así la mayor amplitud de campo electromagnético que se puede obtener con esa misma cantidad de energía lumínica. 
La *colimación* se debe a que  la parte del haz que se usa es la que sale en una sola dirección. 
La  poca luz que sale en sentido transversal (y va a parar al ese caño de bronce que protege al láser) también es coherente, pero  tiene menor amplitud porque en esa dirección el haz atravesó menos  cantidad de medio activo, y sumó menos fotones. 

*La luz láser es monocromática, coherente y colimada.* 



> en realidada los colores no se mezclan y de alli mi teoria de que es lo que sucede.. es que los fotones tanto azul como verde entran en cadena en un mismo haz y nuestro ojo no puede distinguir la diferencia (como es logico nadie puede ver un foton pero si la luz que emiten) tenemos la sensacion de que es un color unico


Se dice que los dos haces de luz de diferente color (longitud de onda) se superponen *sin *interferir mutuamente. En realidad "físicamente" es lo mismo pensar que los dos haces de luz de diferente color van separados o juntos. 



> se nota el tratamiento dicroico del vidrio  y en cuanto a su duda es tambien un cristal pues  es con forma de cubo y tiene el dicroico a 45 grados dentro de el.. bueno espero a ver puesto mi punto de vista sobre esto..juan


Creo que (como dijo _aquileslor_) la propiedad de *dicroismo* no está involucrada en el uso que le das al cristal. Al menos hasta donde yo entiendo lo usas sólo de espejo. Tal vez me perdí algo en la conversación. En ese caso me disculpo con ambos. 

Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

Asherar, no, que disculpas!. La teoría del laser la conozco perfectamente y todo lo que sea de óptica. Aquí no hablamos de teoría, sino de desentrañar la práctica. En teoría todos los colores se pueden formar a partir de tres longitudes de onda. Por ejemplo el blanco. Eso es visualmente, pero es lógico que los colores no se mezclan, sea de laser como de leds de color. Si se analiza con un espectrofotómetro la luz blanca producida por tres leds o tres pastillas ( que es mejor porque están mas juntas que los tres leds separados) se miden perfectamente esos tres colores. Esto ya lo he hecho. Lo que si, nunca me metí con los lasers. En los videos muestran que visualmente se forma el blanco y eso es posible, porque el ojo integra lo visual, incluso con la memoria del cerebro. Pero indudablemente con el instrumento se separan perfectamente. Por eso los colores formados por mezcla no sirven para hacer análisis de sustancias si no se separan antes. Bueno esto es materia de un curso que estoy armando.
Ese vidrio macizo que menciona el loco, que ya no es de la fonola sino de los colores (en eso me incluyo), debe ser algún prisma. Y no debe tener dentro nada de dicroico, sino la cara del prisma, posiblemente formado por dos cristales de distinto índice de refracción.
Tus problemas de que no se juntan los colores se deberán precisamente a que no llegan de la misma dirección. Cosa que puede lograr con los dos semiespejos que te muetro, en que los rayos de salida son perfectamente paralelos ( bueno, aquí será el trabajo: ALINEARLOS).
Te aclaro algo sobre los dicroicos. No llevan dos colores, se ven dos colores porque por su forma de construcción refleja uno y transparenta otro, usualmente su complementario, aunque casi siempre es parecido nomás. Se podría lograr alguno puro, pero es un proceso muy difícil y caro. Incluso si un filtro lo inclinas vas a ver como cambia de color. 
Voy a ver si puedo saca algunas fotos de los dicroicos para que veas como son en realidad. Y los semiespejos son en realidad "poquiespejos" porque solo se le pone una capa muy delgada dee algún material dieléctrico que prácticamente deja pasar casi toda la luz pero refleja aprovechando el ángulo límite del material reflectivo para reflejar bastante. Bueno todo por ahora. Me alegra que hayas entendido el dibujo que te hice. Chau, hasta cuando quieran.


----------



## chclau (Abr 20, 2013)

Con todo respeto yo tambien, a mi me llevo mucho tiempo entender la teoria del color. El blanco puede formarse con tres colores solamente para el ojo humano, porque el ojo tiene tres receptores y con que esten excitados en la proporcion correcta uno piensa que es blanco.

Lo mismo se puede decir para los colores secundarios, que el ojo puede ver por adicion o substraccion pero no son los colores reales, es solo nuestra percepcion. El naranja tiene una longitud de onda especifica que no es la mezcla de rojo y amarillo.

Por eso aunque formemos blanco con tres colores para que lo vea el ojo asi, un instrumento no se engania y ve los tres colores separados.

Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

El mas apreciado es la comparación del amarillo. que aunque lo vemos así, es una mezcla aditiva y los instrumentos marcan dos o mas picos de color. No tiene su correlato en el espectro, que sería algo así como 550 0 560 nm.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 20, 2013)

buenas tardes...mi gente... llego el loco de los colores....amigo asherar usted no sabe lo interesante que es tratar este tema y como lo dije en el foro muchas veces no me voy a cansar de dar las gracias a todos los que me ensñan algo porque yo no tengo una base tecnica ni tampoco formacion univercitaria...soy perito mercantil.... y esto como todo lo que me apaciona en la vida lo aprendo...gracias.....amigaso aquileslor y lo que me olvide de acotar en el post anterior es que con los mismos laser y la posicion igual de los vidrios y espejos  a los cristales dicroicos con los primeros se nota muchisimo la perdida de potencia  en cambio con los cristales dicroicos es muchisimo menos... y en mi proyecto es impotante eso por esa razon quiero agregar mas laser de cada color..... y si "maestro entendi todo ... y no se si bien o mal ....pero que lo entendi... si que lo entendi... y tambien entiendo que le estoy buscando la vuelta  a algo que talvez no se pueda realizar (del punto de vista constructivo claro ) y bueno quedamos a la espera de lo suyo cuando su tiempo lo permita......juan...... el loco de los colores


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 21, 2013)

Juan, vos tenés los tres lasers? Si los tenés tratá de hacer una mancha en una pared o cartón blanco y allí hacer coincidir los demás, a ver que color resulta. Yo creo que es factible la idea, lo que pasa es que hay que ir ajustando la potencia de los tres para tener los colores deseados. Lo he comprobado con los leds y se me hace que ese circuito debe ir bien con los lasers. No aclaré bien el concepto del prisma. En realidad se trata de lo que se llama "prisma de reflexión total" que vendrían ser dos prismas de diferente material óptico pegados formando un cubo. Por la diferente refracción se convierte en un espejo. Todo esto sin haber visto el material tuyo. Supongo que es así. Y si solo tenés rojo y verde, pues puedes hacer coincidir los dos y te debe dar amarillo. Hacé la prueba. Quizás te sirva: poné en Google: Iluminador RGB con PWM. Allí hay circuitos que pueden manejar tus lasers. Y sin micros.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 21, 2013)

hola mi queridicimo amigaso..aquileslor..... sip tengo los tres modulos.. aqui fue cuando los compre Ver el archivo adjunto 87022 y en el mensaje # 11 coresponde a las fotos de mi proyecto......... como vera si logre los 7 colores y tal vez no fui claro ..quiero construir mas filtros para agregar laser del mismo color y aumentar la potencia de emicion total  ..con respecto a la prueba que tu dices ... la hare mañana y te subo las fotos en la tarde si te parece bien.. yo por el momento estoy usando pilas para alimentarlos... y no que se sabias  que la intencidad de la alimentacion tambien varias su potencia (3v +/- mA varia su potencia de emicion )... que en este caso no es lo que yo busco... pero bueno con probar no perdemos nada... un abrazo de todo corazon mi querido amigo......juan..... el loco de los colores


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 21, 2013)

No hablo de aumentar la potencia, hablo de emparejar la luz de cada uno para obtener el color a gusto.
Y no entiendo como quieres aumentar la potencia. Si divides el haz para multiplicar los puntos cada uno tendrá menos luz. En cambio si los multiplicas con espejos giratorios, lo que haces es multiplicar su posición espacial y siempre es el mismo haz que se proyecta, pero en distintas posiciones. Como la secuencia es muy rápida verías muchos puntos, porque la retina tiene una inercia que es justamente en lo que se basa el cinematógrafo.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola. Buscando a ver si las lamparas dicroicas tienen algo que ver encontré esta descripción de un tipo de 
lámpara. 
Si no entiendo mal el "recubrimiento dicroico" de esas lámparas podría ser usado para filtrar el infrarrojo 
(banda pasante) sacándole la componente visible, que sería reflejada. 
Dado que están diseñados para iluminación, es probable que la calidad óptica, a los fines de obtener 
imágenes, no sea la mejor. 




 
Las dicroicas de la línea residencial son lámparas halógenas compactas dimerizables y pueden utilizarse en diversas aplicaciones. ... Producen un "haz frío" - el *recubrimiento dicroico* deja pasar la radiación infrarroja (calor) hacia atrás y refleja la radiación visible (luz) hacia adelante. ... Poseen un quemador provisto de bloqueo UV. Además, tiene alta eficiencia lumínica, 2000 horas de vida útil promedio y luz blanca con con una temperatura de color de 3000K. La reproducción de colores es excelente (IRC = 100) 


*Fuente*


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 22, 2013)

Asherar, las lámparas dicroicas son dicroicas, tienen un espejo que como decís, dejan pasar los rayos IR hacia atrás eliminándolos de la luz frontal. De hecho las uso en un aparato analizador de 12 V 20 W. Y las que uso son especiales: producen tambien ultravioleta. Has acercado una buena idea a los amigos que necesiten un filtro infrarrojo. Pero lo lamentable es que tambien pasa el rojo hacia atrás, cosa que ves al mirarlas. Y lo difícil que se hace cortarlas, habría que usar un disco de diamante (que se consigue en cualquier ferretería).


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 23, 2013)

buenas tardes amis amigos... bueno aca estoy .... y ayer me fue impocible hacer el experimento...hoy muestro lo que logre....... dos cosas atener en cuenta......cuando se emite a distancia muy corta contra un objeto blanco .... en este caso use hojas de impresora A4....  a mas o menos 50cm el resplandor que produce te encandila yo no tengo lentes para laser y use lentes desol pero la verdad igual quede encandilado  ..... la otra es que tuve  que ponerle pilas gastadas al verde  pues aunque su potencia es de 50mW igual que el violeta su haz se nota a simple vista y los otros no el rojo es de 80mW sin enbargo su color lo absorve los demas el laser azul-violeta (y como todos los lacer de su tipo) no da un punto redondo sino mas bien oval...bueno aca la primera mezcla ..el punto verden que ven es mi dedo obturando el lacer o sea el verde . quedando sobre el papel el azul y el rojo...aca ven el dedo de rojo  y aca el dedo de azul..bueno quiero hacer notar que con diferencia alos cristales las mezclas son mas definidas  y no como aca que la luz es mas intensa y como si el componente mayor siempre fuera el banco  .. y tambien me compre 3 laser punteros de los chinos rojos para tratar de sumar su potencia como experimento pues de los cristales que se nesesitan tengo varios para probar son los que recupere de las lectoras de dvd....juan..el loco delos colores


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 23, 2013)

Es como yo te decía, si los sumamos no importa donde, darán el blanco. Y asimismo hay que variar la potencia de cada uno para obtener el blanco. Me oasa con los leds RGB. Y si pasas ese blanco por una red de difracción, tendrás los tres colores nuevamente. Hice el experimento con un led RGB de 10 W y lo fotografié con una red de difracción de trasmisión. Mañana probaré con una de reflexión y luego subo las fotos. Los colores se separan perfectamente.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2013)

Habiendo hecho las pruebas de fotografiar los espectros con el Iluminador RGB, paso a subir las fotos obtenidas y explicarlas.
Las pruebas consistían de formar el color blanco uniendo los tres colores y luego separarlos con una red de difracción.
La primera foto es la del blanco obtenido con un acrílico translúcido puesto frente a la salida del led tricolor al que se le puso un tubo de cartón para delimitar el ángulo de la luz.



Como se ve el blanco es perfecto. Los bordes azules corresponden a una difracción de la luz en el borde del tubo.



Esta otra foto es la del círculo blanco tomada a través de una red de difracción holográfica de 1200 líneas por mm.  ( El tubo que estaba aplastado se arregló un poco para hacerlo mas redondo). Como se vé la separación es perfecta, se sobreponen un poco el azul con el verde por la cercanía de sus longitudes de onda. Si hubiera tomado la foto a través de un ranura estrecha sobre el acrílico, se hubiera separado. Pero no tenía forma de sostener la ranura.
En esta otra foto, del espectro de segundo orden que en el espacio sigue al del primer orden
se puede apreciar la separación. Incluso en el borde izquierdo, se puede observar un resto de la aureola del rojo de primer orden. Es menos luminosa porque al avanzar con los órdenes va disminuyendo la luminosidad, si bien la separación es del doble.



Esto me lleva a deducción que se pueden mezclar los tres colores y luego separarlos.
Estas fotos son por transparencia y están los objetos en el espacio. Y aclaro que en el centro se ve la imagen real del círculo blanco y a ambos costados los espectros de color de primer órden, de segundo orden y hasta el de tercer orden, pero este último casi no se ve. La habitación estaba con oscuridad completa. El azul, como corresponde, está primero y siguen el verde y el rojo: a mas longitud de onda, mas difrecta la luz.
Para probar saqué fotos con una red de difracción reflectiva de 500 líneas por mm de las que incluyo una. Se reflejó el espectro sobre un cartón blanco grande ( 1m x 0,50m) y se notan bien el primario y el secundario, pero deformados por la inclinación de la cámara, desde arriba del sistema óptico y mas por no contar con la consabida ranura necesaria para obtener los espectros más puros.



El borde derecho es blanco, porque corresponde a la imagen directa que pasa reflejada por la red de difracción. Y el verde se ha perdido por la unión con el rojo, formando el amarillo. En el segundo orden se nota el verde pero con poca intensidad. Pienso que con la consabida ranura se hubiera tenido la separación correcta. Incluso salieron los espectros uno a continuación del otro sin separación. Esta foto la subo porque me demuestra que el amarillo, que no estaba en los leds, se ha formado por la yuxtaposición del verde y el rojo, siendo entonces un color real y no una impresión óptica de la retina. Además la cámara fotográfica no representa bien los colores porque saqué las fotos en automático. Otra vez lo haré en manual. Saludos amigo ahora loco de los colores (igual que yo).


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 26, 2013)

buenas noches amigo... la verdad..genial el aporte ... para mi que el tema. lo tocode oido  ...muy instructivo y educador...me gusta eso del amarillo... no lo tenia en cuenta... y hablando sobre el tema ... en mis experimentos con los laser e sacado la conclucion que se debe producir algo con los cristales pues en el montaje de mis proyecto .. al usar los mismos no tenia que variar la potencia de los laser..para obtener la suma... y por supuesto que mirando las foto que postie.. se nota que la intencidad de lo colores varia  o sea ejemplo el cian se nota mas tenue... y mi duda es porque se produce eso con los cristales...comparado con la prueba directa de los laser sobre el papel..  bueno amigo esto me gusto mucho.. y gracias ...juan..el locode los colores


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

Lo del amarillo no lo entiendo, para mi no se puede hacer amarillo real por yuxtaposicion, es solo la impresion de la retina.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2013)

Loco, me alegro que te pueda estar ayudando en algo para entender estas cosas. Como has visto, hasta yo no entendía bien lo del amarillo y así lo destaco.
Bien,para responder al amigo Chclau, y salir de una vez por todas de la duda, saqué recien una foto de mi monitor con un espectro en la pantalla. Perdonen pero habría que haberla sacado con un trípode, ya mis manos no son tan firmes. Y el monitor, FLATRON L1752S, tiene solo tres cores como todo monitor que se precie.  Y EL AMARILLO APARECE EN LA FOTO!!!! Cosa que me demuestra de una vez que es real!!!!
Y, yo también creía que era una sensación de la retina. Si así fuera, ¿Como lo reprodujo la cámara? ¿Tambien se engañó? Y en la foto anterior se ve claro el amarillo. Bueno, hagan la prueba. Yo la hice.


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

no me parece que eso sea una demostracion, al monitor lo miras vos, si ves amarillo en la realidad tambien lo veras en el monitor... el monitor forma el amarillo con R y G asi como lo hiciste en las pruebas.

La demostracion seria medir con tu espectrometro y ver frecuencia de amarillo, lo que sinceramente no creo que sea lo que pasa, lo que veras es un poco de rojo y un poco de verde.

Esto lo pense muchas veces y es la conclusion a la que llegue, no hay manera de que por mezclar 2 colores con dos frecuencias determinadas aparezca un tercero que ni siquiera tiene frecuencia suma o difencia de los otros dos, vemos amarillo porque el ojo asi interpreta la mezcla correcta de rojo y verde. Correcta, o sea en las proporciones segun lo entiende nuestro ojo y cerebro.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2013)

Mirá, me olvidé de subir la foto del monitor. Y sí, si medimos el amarillo me dará los dos colores, es porque se han fundido. Ahora te subo la foto del monitor.


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

Lo que yo pienso es que si miramos, por ejemplo, al amarillo del arco iris, (si lo miramos con nuestros propios ojos) ese es un amarillo de verdad, tiene la longitud de onda de amarillo. Pero si vemos el amarillo en un monitor, aunque sea de una camara que saco una foto del arco iris, ese amarillo ya no es de verdad, es "de mentirita", es la mezcla de rojo y verde en dos proporciones tales que el pobre ojo+cerebro se cree que esta viendo amarillo.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2013)

Bueno, nos estamos enfrascamos en una discusión semántica. Es claro que si tenemos píxeles de tres colores, la cámara fotografiará esos píxeles, porque tambien funciona con píxeles. Y si miramos esa imágen, integraríamos lo que nos muestra. Y sí, todo color es según como lo vemos. Por eso es una integración del ambiente con nuestros recuerdos almacenados.
Fijate que siempre la discusión se dá sobre el amarillo, porque es el único color que se dá como primario y analizado, tiene dos colores, por lo que es secundario. Y no lo podremos demostrar nunca, a menos con nuestros pobres aparatos de laboratorio de aficionados, porque no hay en la naturaleza colores puros, sino que todos se relacionan con la norma CMYK. No sé porqué el creador nos hizo de esta forma, a nosotros y la naturaleza siendo que hasta los conos de la retina reaccionan según los RGB y siempre se ha hablado de la inconguencia de este color. Espero que alguna vez salga a la luz mas claro y podamos estar de acuerdo.


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

no es lo mismo el amarillo del arco iris, que es una frecuencia unica, que el amraillo que sale de una pantalla de television, que consta de dos colores. Creo que no es solo semantica.

En la realidad existen miles de frecuencias de luz, nosotros vemos un grupo muy chico en grises y uno mas chico aun en colores. Dicen que los perros no ven el rojo, y que las abejas ven el ultravioleta. Y los colores de un TV son un subconjunto de los colores que podemos ver.

Pero en definitiva, si existe el amarillo puro, por lo menos en el arco iris aparece y supongo que en algunas flores tambien sera algo muy parecido al amarillo puro, y estan los colores que vemos como amarillo pero en realidad son mezclas de luces o de pinturas.

Lo que si estamos de acuerdo es que es un tema dificil porque casi no hay colores puros y siempre que se habla de colores uno se termina estrellando con la barrera que significa que es imposible saber realmente que es lo que cada uno percibe como color.

Mirando sobre el tema de los colors vi como ven las abejas a algunas flores (traduciendo el ultravioleta a escalas de colores que podemos ver). Es casi casi otro mundo.

Saludos,
Claudio


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 27, 2013)

buenas tardes....... mi gente ....bueno veo que tiene un buen debate el tema... y me guata ...y no se olviden que con ustedes estoy aprendiendo.... al tema en cuestion...les cuento que tuve la oportunidad de ver un sistema laser RGY... pero el problrma que se presenta en este tipo de sistema es su laser solido el Y esta costruido con un cristal y se exita para su emicion por luz... el hecho es que su fuente no se puede prender o apagar pus se desestabiliza entonces se usa un obturador para el haz pero tiene el inconveniente de la velocidad..... ahora a que va esto ... que  tuve oportunidad de ver pruebas ( nada cientifico ni laboratorio ) solo curiocidad.. se le puso delante una red de difracciony el color nose descompone en dos pero si se nota mas claro las longitudes de onda que lo componen las que se acercan al verde y al rojo .... mi conclucion (sin saber nada del tema ) es que el propio cristal es compuesto por los dos anteriores o sea amarillo puro..... y aqui les paso un diagrama interno de un laser semiconductor  . pero para que vean las longitudes de onda que lo componen .... y como lo van descomponiendo para llegar al color real...... juan....el locode los colores


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2013)

Que bien, loco. Me gusta tu forma de buscar cosas. Y Claudi, no leiste bien todo lo que dije antes. Estas diciendo lo mismo que yo. Entoncewsw estamos de acuerdo. Y te digo, el amarillo no aparece en la naturaleza, solo en el ,arco iris y los espectros de refraccion o difraccion. Tambien el amarillo de los leds o lasers es puro, correspondiente al espectro. Y se miden en nm*nanometers. Lastima que no has visto mis otros posts. Siempre he tratado este asunto del color. Te saludo y agradezco pues es un placer discutir con vos. Si se entiende que discutir es presentar cada uno sus ideas y no pelear, como creen algunos. Mucha suerte y saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 27, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Que bien, loco. Me gusta tu forma de buscar cosas.


 querido amigola verdad que yo estoy en este post de los colores para buscar solucion o ayuda con lo que estoy construyendo yes medio una "quijotada" por mi poco conosimiento de electronica y  la poca informacion que hay sobre esto  ...tambien el hecho de que es la primera construccion en un foro de habla ispana  no hay antecedentes ...(almenos  que yo sepa ) .. me gusta este debate porque lo plantean con respeto asi uno "aprende" .. y para mi eso es importante.....gracias a los dos.. por enseñarme ...juan


----------



## CristobAlonso (Ene 16, 2016)

Disculpa Aquileslor, para crear un filtro que solo deje pasar el rojo (650nm) debo mezclar tinta verde y azul? de acuerdo al tu metodo. Estoy en lo correcto?? Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 8, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> ... *el amarillo no aparece en la naturaleza*, solo en el ,arco iris y los espectros de refraccion o difraccion. Tambien el amarillo de los leds o lasers es puro, ...



... lo dices irónicamente ? 









porque estas bananas parecen muy naturales para mí ...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 9, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

En este enlace, creo que todo esto de los colores, todo queda más claro...

https://sites.google.com/site/tutor...olor-formacion-y-mezcla-de-colores-rgb-y-cmyk

Sal U2


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> ... lo dices irónicamente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues... te cuento que fueron maduradas artificialmente. Su coloración lo denota.

En cuanto tenga frutos en mis plantas, te paso unas imágenes para que notes la diferencia.

Lo mismo sucede con las manzanas que aquí importamos, apartando el color que no luce muy natural que se diga, no tienen aroma ninguno pues, las recogen muy verdes, sin que concluya su ciclo de maduración natural.

Claro les quede que he tenido la ocasión de estar en tierras de origen de ambos productos y los he recolectado con mis manos en ambos casos.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 10, 2016)

En las bananas, no hice ninguna ironía. Hay en verdad dos colores: rojo y verde, que son los que ven los ojos, pero el cerebro los une y los toma como amarillo. Lo mismo las cámaras fotográficas o las películas, la misma computadora, todo lo toma en función de los tres colores: rojo, verde y azul.
Cristobal. Para obtener un filtro de color rojo debes usar tinta roja. Pero para obtener una longitud de onda precisa, como 650 nm, no se logra con colorantes comunes como las tintas. Hay que buscar alguna sustancia que tenga un pico de trasmisión en esa longitud, cosa que es difícil, si bien no imposible.
Con pigmentos resistentes al calor mezclados en vidrio, se logran filtros rojos, pero dejan pasar desde el rojo hasta el infrarrojo. Para una longitud específica y estrecha se usan varios filtros juntos: uno con el color central y otros que recorten los colores de ambos costados de la curva. Es complejo el tema, con las tintas se obtienen buenos filtros para fotografía, pero no precisos para medición, como creo interpretar en tu pregunta.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 10, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> En las bananas, no hice ninguna ironía. Hay en verdad dos colores: rojo y verde, que son los que ven los ojos, pero el cerebro los une y los toma como amarillo. Lo mismo las cámaras fotográficas o las películas, la misma computadora, todo lo toma en función de los tres colores: rojo, verde y azul.
> Cristobal. Para obtener un filtro de color rojo debes usar tinta roja. Pero para obtener una longitud de onda precisa, como 650 nm, no se logra con colorantes comunes como las tintas. Hay que buscar alguna sustancia que tenga un pico de trasmisión en esa longitud, cosa que es difícil, si bien no imposible.
> Con pigmentos resistentes al calor mezclados en vidrio, se logran filtros rojos, pero dejan pasar desde el rojo hasta el infrarrojo. Para una longitud específica y estrecha se usan varios filtros juntos: uno con el color central y otros que recorten los colores de ambos costados de la curva. Es complejo el tema, con las tintas se obtienen buenos filtros para fotografía, pero no precisos para medición, como creo interpretar en tu pregunta.



En una tienda de equipos fotográficos deberían de conseguirse los filtros adaptables a alguna cámara. Si solo interesa el filtro, se retira el anillo y se utiliza el cristal.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 11, 2016)

Si queremos comprar hay de todo y a todo precio. Pero aquí hablamos de casero. Hecho en casa. Y los filtros de precisión son carísimos, arriba de 100 dólares. Los filtros fotográficos son de amplio espectro y no sirven para propósitos de medición. O quizás para arrimar alguna longitud de onda. Date una vuelta por algún catálogo de Edmund Scientifics y veras un universo nuevo.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola buen día con 2 layers  floppy-disk puedes crear el filter, si buscas lo que te digo podras realizar un buen filtro DIY.

MK.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 12, 2016)

Ese truco se usa para filtro de infra rojo, pero jijate que este hombre pide un filtro de 650. ¿Sabes lo que es eso?


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 12, 2016)

Hola 





CristobAlonso dijo:


> Disculpa Aquileslor, para crear un filtro que solo deje pasar el rojo (650nm) debo mezclar tinta verde y azul? de acuerdo al tu metodo. Estoy en lo correcto?? Saludos.


 bueno te tiro un dato ., porque calculo que lo vas a emplear en un laser (por la longitud de onda presisa que pides)​ Es como dice mi amigo querido aquileslor ., hacerlo ., de esa longitud de onda ., es mas dificil de realizar​ Te doy una idea ., en los grabadores/reproductor de CD/DVD de grabadoras de PC .,  adentro tenes cristales que cumplen esta funcion​ Tambien te paso la direccion de internet de una empresa que esta en MEXICO https://www.laserworld.com/en y en ARGENTINA http://www.laser-world.net/​ En esa empresa tiene los cristales y son muy baratos (el hecho es que lo vende por pares)​ Solamente te informo y no tengo ningun interes comercial o relacion con esa empresa​


----------



## John Miller (Feb 12, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> Ese truco se usa para filtro de infra rojo, pero jijate que este hombre pide un filtro de 650. ¿Sabes lo que es eso?




Hola buen día tienes toda la razón,  no me fije que queria un Filter de esa longitud como se referian a construir filtros caseros, pense que era uno para IR como se describia al principio

Claro que se que es eso, y tienen razón ese no es nada fácil realizarlo, en este caso si seria mas viable cotizarlo dependeria el uso y el tamaño,  si es pequeño valdria la pena comprarlo.







Si es para un laser en mi opinión buscaria esos filtros que traen las etiquedadoras en desuso.





MK.


----------



## GuillermoMb (Feb 6, 2021)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola mi queridicimo amigaso..aquileslor..... sip tengo los tres modulos.. aqui fue cuando los compre Ver el archivo adjunto 87022 y en el mensaje # 11 coresponde a las fotos de mi proyecto......... como vera si logre los 7 colores y tal vez no fui claro ..quiero construir mas filtros para agregar laser del mismo color y aumentar la potencia de emicion total  ..con respecto a la prueba que tu dices ... la hare mañana y te subo las fotos en la tarde si te parece bien.. yo por el momento estoy usando pilas para alimentarlos... y no que se sabias  que la intencidad de la alimentacion tambien varias su potencia (3v +/- mA varia su potencia de emicion )... que en este caso no es lo que yo busco... pero bueno con probar no perdemos nada... un abrazo de todo corazon mi querido amigo......juan..... el loco de los colores


Hace mucho tiempo de esta conversación, pero me he vuelto a encontrar con este tema un par de años después. Y estoy interesado de nuevo. Ustedes ves a saber por donde andarán. Pero escribo por que creo que puede responder la pregunta locodelafonola, con un cubo x9 dicroico, se pueden unir los laseres para crear luz blanca.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 6, 2021)

GuillermoMb dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo de esta conversación, pero me he vuelto a encontrar con este tema un par de años después. Y estoy interesado de nuevo. Ustedes ves a saber por donde andarán. Pero escribo por que creo que puede responder la pregunta locodelafonola, con un cubo x9 dicroico, se pueden unir los laseres para crear luz blanca.


Hola 
calculo que si ., aunque no conozco como "X9" 
Hay que ver su angulo de difraccion  de su ventana


----------

